# Dymax Nano LED light



## bigmatt (25 Mar 2010)

Hello all,
Just found this from good ol' Aquarium HK
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DYMAX-Mini-Aquari ... 2556facf4c
With a stated output of 44.8w this seems like a hell of a lot of light for the money.  Stated output is 6500K so should, in theory, be good for plant growth.  I know PFK ran an article on reef LEDs looking at PAR with some favourable outcome.  I was going to order one for a 12l nano (8" deep).  There seems little documented experience on the forum re. LEDs for planted tanks (search for LED returned 0 results).  Does anyone have any thoughts?
Cheers
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

I just bought one..  

I been using AQUA FX Led's and I have obtained good results. 

This would be perfect for a nano tank, 45W of light is more than enough to grow java ferns and anubias.


----------



## bigmatt (25 Mar 2010)

Thanks Luis - good to know that LEDs work for shrubbery!
I was hoping to grow Crypt. Nevelli, Microsorum "Windelov", Anubia Nana and mosses under it - all chosen for their low-light properties, but with higherlighting i'm tempted to give HC a go - do you think it would manage under that lighting (knocking on for 3 wpLITRE, 14WPUSG!!!!!) without CO2 or am i asking for trouble having all that light but no gas?  I'll be dosing with TPN+ and liquid carbon to start with, but hope to progress to a nano CO2 set for this setup (maybe one of these....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT
Know it's only a 95g cylinder but on a tank of this size that should last a while, shouldn't it?
Cheers
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> Thanks Luis - good to know that LEDs work for shrubbery!
> I was hoping to grow Crypt. Nevelli, Microsorum "Windelov", Anubia Nana and mosses under it - all chosen for their low-light properties, but with higherlighting i'm tempted to give HC a go - do you think it would manage under that lighting (knocking on for 3 wpLITRE, 14WPUSG!!!!!) without CO2 or am i asking for trouble having all that light but no gas?  I'll be dosing with TPN+ and liquid carbon to start with, but hope to progress to a nano CO2 set for this setup (maybe one of these....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT
> Know it's only a 95g cylinder but on a tank of this size that should last a while, shouldn't it?
> ...



I would say that you need CO2, although liquid carbon would substitute it, but you need stable CO2 to avoid algae issues.


----------



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> (search for LED returned 0 results).



This is because the search needs four characters as a minimum.
Try searching via google instead using the following phrase to limit the results to UKAPS:

site:ukaps.org/forum led

Please feedback when you get the light as I might get one too


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

@ Bigmatt, for that price you can pay a bit more and get a jbl bottle or FE, the money would be on the regulator.

50 grams would not last you long enough.. 

Buy something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proflora-Aquarium ... 535wt_1163

Then a second hand JBL 500 grams bottle would cost you Â£20, and to fill you pay about Â£20 to fill up.

Otherwise look for fire extinguishers setups, they will work out much cheaper, much much cheaper..


----------



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I just bought one..



When we are both next on a meetup would you mind bringing this along so that I can check it out?
(would be great to be able to see the colour rendition of the LED's)


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

No issue dude.. when we see eachother next I will bring it.

It will be used on a 40cm cube, with just anubias and java fern, will try to replicate mother java fern that George has done a while ago.

No heating, and just the lamp and a sponge filter, pumped CO2 and EI.


----------



## bigmatt (25 Mar 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> @ Bigmatt, for that price you can pay a bit more and get a jbl bottle or FE, the money would be on the regulator.
> 
> I completely agree!  The only problem being that I don't have any cabinet space to fit an FE in and my wife will give me my marching orders if i stick one in the corner of the room!
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> I completely agree!  The only problem being that I don't have any cabinet space to fit an FE in and my wife will give me my marching orders if i stick one in the corner of the room!
> 
> I'll be buying one of them there LED lights on payday - can you let me know when yours arrives and what you think of it?
> I'll be really intersted to see if you get rippling with these as that should add a lot of interest to the aquarium
> ...



If no space for a FE, then your money would be better spent on easycarbo, those mini bottles will not last at all.

Get a dosing pump (http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... osing+pump), attach the pipe to a 1L bottle of easy carbo and dose as needed..  

There are small FE's as well you know?  http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Silver-1kg-C ... /?fdb=true


----------



## milla (25 Mar 2010)

Don't mean to be the bearer of bad news but i bought one of these a while back. 
It went in the bin, nearly burnt the house down.  LED's got hot plastic melted.
No way 40+ watts of light nearer 4 
Was about half as bright as the 11W arcpod it was supposed to replace.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

@ milla.. those are bad news indeed. Was yours the same make as this one?  :?  I hope not..


----------



## milla (25 Mar 2010)

Yep same one sorry, sme make, seller, price


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

Did the guy replaced it? or was a complete loss?


----------



## milla (25 Mar 2010)

To be honest i just wrote it off.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the advice.. I will hold feedback until I am satisfied with the item. If it melts I will use paypal and ebay to recover my money.


----------



## bigmatt (26 Mar 2010)

Bad news!  Sorry you've already ordered one Luis.  I'll still be really interested to know how you get on with it.  I'm keeping everything crossed that Milla just got a bad one!  Having said that i was looking at an LED desk lamp in B&Q earlier and their LEDs only had an output of 0.06w each.  I'm no electircal engineer but there's a big difference between 0.06 and 1.6w!  
I'm still on the lookout for a good lamp for a nano with the previous plants (Anubia, Java Fern 'Windelov'., crypt and maybe now a dwarf hairgrass carpet) that won't break the bank.  Am i best with a Â£10 eBay special?!?!?!?
Cheers folks - sorry for your lost lamp Milla!
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks Bigmatt. I will just have to see what happens.

I got other leds, and they run cool, the AQUAFX 500, so hopefully this will be ok.. 

If the unit heats even just for a bit, then I will have to send it back..  If the light is not bright enough, as I will be expecting 45W then I will send it back..

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## bigmatt (27 Apr 2010)

ANy news on the light?  I've seen them at my LFS now and they look pretty nifty - but i wouldn't want to use one on a tank bigger than about 10l.  They had them set up for their fighters, inc. one with an anubia but i couldn't really work out if they were bright enough to grow under
Cheers
MAtt


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> ANy news on the light?  I've seen them at my LFS now and they look pretty nifty - but i wouldn't want to use one on a tank bigger than about 10l.  They had them set up for their fighters, inc. one with an anubia but i couldn't really work out if they were bright enough to grow under
> Cheers
> MAtt



Hi, I got it working fine, and it does not overheat, the light is very good.

As I got them on my 20m cube, it just fills the tank with light, but to get the plants with as much light as possible I got two running.

For mosses and anubias one light seems good enough.


----------



## bigmatt (28 Apr 2010)

Thats reall good to know Luis -thanks!  I've got one of Garufs acrylic cubes on order so might look at one for that as it's likely to be a low tech mossy/ferny/anubia number
Thanks again!
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> Thats reall good to know Luis -thanks!  I've got one of Garufs acrylic cubes on order so might look at one for that as it's likely to be a low tech mossy/ferny/anubia number
> Thanks again!
> Matt



I would like to order one of his tanks as well, just hanged on regarding insurance.. if the thing leaks I have no clue how to fix acrylic..  Will wait for some guys to order and see the feedback..  

I think that for a low tech the light is very good...


----------



## ghostsword (12 May 2010)

The light arrived from Hong Kong, but in less than 15 days the power adaptor stopped working. As it was covered by a 30 day warranty from the seller I contacted him. He asked me for more information, and when I replied with the symptoms he did not reply back. Maybe he was waiting for the warranty time to expire.  

Obviously I am clued on about this sort of cases, so I opened a ebay case, and after a day he has said that I do not need to return the faulty item back, that he will send me a new adaptor. 

Let's see how it goes..


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2010)

The seller sent me a new transformer free of charge, it all works perfectly now.


----------



## visazinis (5 Jun 2010)

I bought 2 of it. They are blahblahblahblah, of 40w I get maybe 6w ! Actually it's 1.6w


----------

